# Webspace für Java-Webanwendung



## Mars87 (13. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

ich hoffe, dass ich mit meiner Frage im richtigen Bereich gelandet bin. Bin mir da ein wenig unsicher.

Ich möchte privat für mich eine eigene Homepage mit Java erstellen, da ich kürzlich ein anderes Projekt mit Java gemacht habe und mir java sehr gut gefällt.
Ich möchte dabei verschiedenen Frameworks wie Hibernate, Tiles, JSF, Spring und evtl. noch ein paar andere verwenden.
Zudem benötige ich eine MySQL Datenbank.

Bevor ich allerdings damit loslege interessiert mich, wie ich an geeigneten Webspace komme. Ich habe schon im Internet ein wenig gegoogelt, allerdings finde ich bei Webspace-Anbietern nie einen Hinweis auf Java, sondern immer nur PHP oder/und Perl.

Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand helfen?
Ich habe in dem Bereich wirklich keinerlei Erfahrung.

Danke schonmal im Voraus.

Gruß,
Mars


----------



## tfa (13. Jul 2009)

webhostlist.de: Webhostingsuche


----------



## Amenophis (17. Jul 2009)

Das wird nicht billig 

Ich bin selbst seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche, um ein paar Projekte der Öffentlichkeit zur Verfügung zu stellen. Sinnvollerweise sollte man einen VServer nehmen mit mind. 512 MB RAM (festen, nicht dynamischen).

Diesen bekommst du ab ca. 20€ pro Monat z.B. bei Hosteurope. Dann musst du dich aber um den Server kümmern und einiges an Erfahrung oder Geduld mitbringen.

Andere Packete kosten Unsummen (als Privatanwender) und man bekommt recht wenig dafür.


----------



## max40 (17. Jul 2009)

Amenophis hat gesagt.:


> Das wird nicht billig
> 
> Ich bin selbst seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche, um ein paar Projekte der Öffentlichkeit zur Verfügung zu stellen. Sinnvollerweise sollte man einen VServer nehmen mit mind. 512 MB RAM (festen, nicht dynamischen).
> 
> ...



da finde ich Netcup gut, vServer mit 500 mb fest für ca. 9 €!


----------



## Verjigorm (17. Jul 2009)

Wir haben uns einen V-PowerServer M von Strato zugelegt.
19,90€ pro Monat mit Domains etc.

Vielleicht gibts sowas auch in kleinerer Variante.

PS: der Arbeitsaufwand zum Einrichten verschiedener Dinge nicht unterschätzen


----------



## homer65 (17. Jul 2009)

Ich rate da auch zur Benutzung eines V-Severs. Selber bin ich bei Netcup und zahle 16 Euro pro Monat.


----------

